# Cannot mount CDs or DVDs



## Lexx (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm having a problem mounting both CDs and DVDs. I just installed FreeBSD 7.1 on an HP Pavilion DV9825nr laptop.

When I attempt to mount a known-good CD or DVD using the command

```
mount /dev/acd0 /cdrom (following the FreeBSD handbook and all other commands in it)
```
and I get the following error:

```
mount: /dev/acd0 Invalid sectorsize 2352 for superblock size 8192: Invalid argument
```

$ dmesg | grep acd0 shows:

```
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N/0503> at ata0-master PIO4
```
my /etc/fstab

```
/dev/acd0   /dvdr    cd9660   ro,noauto 0 0
```
When I run "cdcontrol -f /dev/acd0 info

```
Starting track = 1, ending track = 1, TOC size = 18 bytes
track     start  duration   block  length   type
-------------------------------------------------
    1   0:02.32  60:14.05      32  271055  audio
  170  60:16.37         -  271087       -      -
```
which is correct.

Can anyone help with this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ale (Mar 16, 2009)

Lexx said:
			
		

> ```
> mount: /dev/acd0 Invalid sectorsize 2352 for superblock size 8192: Invalid argument
> ```


Are you trying to mount an audio cd?


----------



## Lexx (Mar 16, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Are you trying to mount an audio cd?



I'm trying to mount anything. Data cd, music cd. I've tried CDs and DVDs. I still get the same thing. The drive worked with Windows before I reformatted.

I did fail to mention that my laptop is a 64bit Dual core, but I'm using the x86 version for the NVIDIA accelerated video driver. Not sure if that causes a problem.


----------



## ale (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, but you can't mount audio cd.
Try for example with the FreeBSD cd/dvd.


----------

